# RIP Wayne & Leslie-7 years ago



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

Hard to believe it has been 7 years this month coming home from Tampa. I still remember getting the phone call around 9 am Monday morning just a few hours after the accident happened. I miss the club days back then. Gone, but not forgotten. 

Damn DUUUUUUUUDDDEEEE!!!!-----Wayne's famous words :biggrin: 

RIP Wayne Costa & Leslie Bowen :angel:


----------



## CHANGING MINDZ (Mar 13, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

R.I.P Wayne he was a cool MOFO :angel:


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

he was one of the best of all times.. and a very nice guy.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

its hard to believe its been 7 years...


:angel: :angel:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

RIP to my homie Wayne, I remember when he first got started in greensboro, the good old days.


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

He's doing his thing up there, watching us do our thing down here :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Can I get a lil background on Wayne and Leslie?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

RIP


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Always with us... 

RIP Wayne and Leslie.

Still can't believe it's been 7 years. I remember getting the call Monday morning... I had just flown home from the show Sunday night and was woke up by a ringing phone. Pat Burke called and told me about the accident... 

One of the nicest couples I had the priviledge of becoming friends with in my tenure. Wayne was one of the coolest, most down to earth, yet fiercest competitors ever!!!


----------



## 4SHOW (Oct 11, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

:angel:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Apr 2 2008, 10:28 AM~10316091
> *Can I get a lil background on Wayne and Leslie?
> *


They both passed away in a fatal acident  Wayne was a Street truck dancer and leslie was his girl friend.


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

WAYNE WAS ONE COOL MOTHER FUCKER .....

HE DIDN'T WALK AROUND WITH HIS NOSE IN THE AIR 
LIKE ALOT OF THE OTHER HYDRO GUYS ...
I WASN'T BIG IN THE GAME BACK THEN AND HE ALWAYS 
TALKED TO ME LIKE I WAS SOMEBODY :angel: :angel: :worship: :worship: 


JUST TO KEEP EVERYONE UP ON THE TAMPA SHOW 
IT KINDA CHANGED A LITTLE THIS YEAR..
I ALMOST WRECKED MY HOPPER ONE YEAR & DIDN'T 
AND SURE DON'T KNOW HOW I DIDN'T BUT THIS YEAR WE WASN'T SO LUCKY 

ON THE WAY DOWN GOING THROUGH ATL ABOUT 6 O CLOCK FRI NIGHT 
AN OLD MAN RIDIN BESIDE OF US HAD A HEART ATTACK AND CAUSED A WRECK 
THE CAR CAME OFF THE TRAILER AND YOU CAN SEE WHAT HAPPENED 

BUT THERE WAS NO ONE HURT AND THAT'S THE BIG THING 
WE CAN'T REPLACE PEOPLE LIKE WE CAN CARS 

SO TO EVERYONE READING THIS SLOW DOWN AND TAKE YOUR TIME TO THEM SHOWS WE DON'T WANT TO HAVE TO START ONE THESE SITE'S FOR YOU 
AND I DON'T BELEIVE WAYNE WOULD WANT EITHER GOD BLESS


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 2 2008, 03:11 PM~10318529
> *WAYNE WAS ONE COOL MOTHER FUCKER .....
> 
> HE DIDN'T WALK AROUND WITH HIS NOSE IN THE AIR
> ...


that sucks homie but like you said it all can be replace as long as know one got hurt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 2 2008, 05:11 PM~10318529
> *WAYNE WAS ONE COOL MOTHER FUCKER .....
> 
> HE DIDN'T WALK AROUND WITH HIS NOSE IN THE AIR
> ...


Over the years that is the prevailing comment I have always heard about Wayne, especially from those that did not know him well. He treated everyone the same. He would do almost anything to help anyone. The only time he would ever get mad is if you played a trick on him, and even then he would be cool in 3 minutes.

and yes, at the time, guys like Pat, Dean, ect... all thought they were GOD, but Wayne was down to earth and cool with everyone. 

It's a shame when good people like Wayne and Leslie are taken early.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Dean karns isnt god hmmmmmmm i never would have gussed :biggrin: 


I always liked waynes hop music. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 2 2008, 04:58 PM~10318877
> *Over the years that is the prevailing comment I have always heard about Wayne, especially from those that did not know him well.  He treated everyone the same.  He would do almost anything to help anyone.  The only time he would ever get mad is if you played a trick on him, and even then he would be cool in 3 minutes.
> 
> and yes, at the time, guys like Pat, Dean, ect... all thought they were GOD, but Wayne was down to earth and cool with everyone.
> ...



yea man i remember seeing him at the mini truck shows 
alot befor the lowrider shows he was the best on the switch's 
in my opion and i think he was robbed down at tampa that
year ...i was there and remember that 

and his music what was it the jitter bug???


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

let go 2 the hopp. i think that was the song..


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Apr 2 2008, 05:09 PM~10319448
> *let go 2 the hopp. i think that was the song..
> *


yea that was it!


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Wayne was a really great guy that loved what he did...so did the crowds of people that would cheer everytime he showed up :biggrin: He has always been and will always be dearly missed :angel:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 2 2008, 11:02 PM~10322165
> *
> 
> 
> ...



crickit i heard you had some bad luck to ???


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 3 2008, 01:43 PM~10326789
> *crickit i heard you had some bad luck to ???
> *


Tampa just aint mint to be Dawg! :angry:


----------



## stinkinlincoln (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 3 2008, 11:59 PM~10331475
> *Tampa just aint mint to be Dawg! :angry:
> *



YEA I HEARD THAT MAN i hope you plannin on comin out 
to OBSESSION FEST and kicking it with us


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Unfortunately........I never got the opportunity to meet this "couple" that was sooooooooooo PASSIONATE about lowriding, but as I have mentioned before........when I was with Young Hogg back then, I clearly remember how devastated he was after receiving the news about their fatal accident and how much your lowrider communities would be at loss without them !!!

HERE'S TO WAYNE AND LESLIE ON BEHALF OF THEIR TRUE SINCERITY, COMMITTMENT AND ENDURANCE TOWARDS THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE, THAT BROUGHT THEM BOTH SO MUCH HAPPINESS...........TOGETHER !!!!!!

MS


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Apr 5 2008, 01:43 AM~10340412
> *R.I.P
> *


x2


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

TTT in memory of Wayne and Leslie!!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## fo-sho sixfo (Nov 7, 2006)

RIP Wayne and Leslie. When all the big hydro guys didnt want to help Wayne was there to give pointers. i remember wayne in myrtle beach tearing up the Grand Strand like he owned it!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 1 2008, 07:51 PM~10311091
> *Hard to believe it has been 7 years this month coming home from Tampa.  I still remember getting the phone call around 9 am Monday morning just a few hours after the accident happened.  I miss the club days back then.  Gone, but not forgotten.
> 
> Damn DUUUUUUUUDDDEEEE!!!!-----Wayne's famous words  :biggrin:
> ...


RIP Wayne&leslie!!!! :angel: :angel: !!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

HE HAD A HONDA PRELUDE TOO. I GOT A PICTURE OF IT WHEN HE WAS SHOWING HERE AT A SHOW IN PINEVILLE. I DONT HAVE A SCANNER OR I WOULD POST IT UP.


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

I never knew him personally, but I remember seeing him put it down in the magazines. I remember when they passed away sad day for lowriding.


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@Apr 21 2008, 05:57 PM~10468122
> *HE HAD A HONDA PRELUDE TOO. I GOT A PICTURE OF IT WHEN HE WAS SHOWING HERE AT A SHOW IN PINEVILLE. I DONT HAVE A SCANNER OR I WOULD POST IT UP.
> *


sure you aint talking about mike knighton's(spell check on lat name)prelude?the blue one...him and wayne rolled together alot.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Seven years ago today April 23 2001! Call his parents today! 336-454-8386 it would only take a moment of your time. They LOVE to hear from Waynes old friends!!! No joke, do it, for real! Mr. and Mrs. Costa. They still got his dancer that was rebuilt in a garage in the backyard they built just for the truck. Someone stole the Monster Green Dumps off of it. Thats just plain sorry!!! Let them know how much he is missed in the lowrider community. YOU NEVER KNOW HOW GOOD OF A FRIEND YOU HAVE TIL THEIR GONE! Its still like a dream!!!


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

who ever stole the mg dumps better watch out cuz they got wats comming for them, rip wayne and his girl


----------



## TMELTON976 (Oct 22, 2007)

MET WAYNE AT BOOGER BASH IN THE LATE 90'S AND IN GREENVILLE. SAW HIM AGAIN AT THE SAN BERNARDINO CAR SHOW NEVER THOUGHT THAT WOULD BE THE LAST TIME I WOULD SEE HIM. YOU'LL ARE RIGHT HE WAS DOWN TO EARTHAND A COOL GUY. STILL HAVE PICTURES OF HIS BLACK AND BLUE MAZDA WITH THE LUNCH BOX SWITCH BOX AT BOOGER BASH. RIP WAYNE AND LESLIE.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

RIP LESLIE AND WAYNE ALMOST DIDNT MAKE IT HOME TUESDAY FROM LAS VEGAS WITH MY BROTHERS HOPPER TRUCK ALMOST FLIPPED ON ME WHILE I WAS DRIVING DOWN HILL THE WHOLE TRAILER SWUNG FROM LEFT TO RIGHT AND THERE WERE SEMIS TRUCKS BEHIND ME WHEN I SEEN THE WHOLE SIDE OF THE HOPPER COME ON THE SIDE OF ME I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE END OF ME AND MY BROTHER AND NEPHEW FINALLY GOT IT UNDER CONTROL JUST THANK GOD WE MADE IT OUT OF THAT SITUATION PEACE


----------



## premierkaddy (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN-SLOW_@Apr 22 2008, 10:01 PM~10479845
> *sure you aint talking about mike knighton's(spell check on lat name)prelude?the blue one...him and wayne rolled together alot.
> *



funkdafied 

got featured in lrm,had the upholstery done in asheboro nc,i remember it well.


----------



## RIDIN-SLOW (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by premierkaddy_@Apr 24 2008, 06:24 PM~10495271
> *funkdafied
> 
> got featured in lrm,had the upholstery done in asheboro nc,i remember it well.
> *


yea that was it!!that was my homie, he lived right up the street. hadnt seen him in years though.he cut that car up(top an doors)was redoing it then sold it cut up for $1500 :0


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I MET WAYNE AND HIS GIRL BACK IN 99 HERE IN CALIFORNIA.HIM AND HIS GIRL WERE REAL COOL,THEY DROVE ALL THE WAY FROM NORTH CAROLINA TO LA.AND THAT'S WHEN BOULEVARD SPONSER ME(INOVATIONS HYD.).RIDE IN PEACE.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Apr 23 2008, 01:20 AM~10482473
> *Seven years ago today April 23 2001! Call his parents today! 336-454-8386 it would only take a moment of your time. They LOVE to hear from Waynes old friends!!! No joke, do it, for real! Mr. and Mrs. Costa. They still got his dancer that was rebuilt in a garage in the backyard they built just for the truck. Someone stole the Monster Green Dumps off of it. Thats just plain sorry!!! Let them know how much he is missed in the lowrider community. YOU NEVER KNOW HOW GOOD OF A FRIEND YOU HAVE TIL THEIR GONE! Its still like a dream!!!
> *


I thought about it Wednesday, just haven't had the time to get on here. I still remember the call that monday morning around 9am or so. I was out cutting a buick regal and having a hard time pulling the a arms off that bitch (v6 engine compartment is tight). Then the phone rings and everything is put into perspective. To this day, my wife still says it is the only time she has seen me cry.
:tears: :angel:


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

I know Im a little late on this- but I met wayne when I was about 14 yrs old. He was on the side of the road gettin his truck ready for some show- I dont even remember now. All I remember from that day was talkin to him about dancin on real daytons- I thought they was standards and asked him why he was dancin on standards- but then he pointed out to me they werent standards- they were 13x5.5s- ever since then I paid close attention to his dancin skills- and as we all know- HE WAS ONE OF THE BEST. Ill never forget the site of his mazda floor hoppin a couple feet with A-Z hydraulics on the door.
REST IN PEACE WAYNE- MUCH LOVE bROther...


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

same here i met him back in 1996 at nopi in atl and since then he has inspired me on mazdas since that day.even hoped against him back in 99 at macon lowrider show..but one of the coolest cat you could ever meet.


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

WAS WATCHING HIM ON VID 2 DAY...WE USED 2 COMPETE ON THE LOWRIDER TOUR 2GETHER....HE IS DEFINITELY MISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Oct 12 2008, 09:19 PM~11846628
> *WAS WATCHING HIM ON VID 2 DAY...WE USED 2 COMPETE ON THE LOWRIDER TOUR 2GETHER....HE IS DEFINITELY MISSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


can you post the video homie- It would be greately apreciated


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

RIP homie, I know you hitten switches up there in heavan. Big ups


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

Does Wayne's parents still go out to the supershow and present the Wayne Costa award?

RIP homie :tears: :angel:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

EVERY YEAR!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:angel:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

may he and his girl rest in peace


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

im from texas and i came to carl caspers show to visit a good friend stanley stanton and i met wayne when he was starting out.

i hated to hear the news about their passing away.

i will post a pic of them that i took when i can.

cobra
waco tx.
lowrider stick judge.


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Nov 7 2008, 11:29 AM~12090442
> *im from texas and i came to carl caspers show to visit a good friend stanley stanton and i met wayne when he was starting out.
> 
> i hated to hear the news about their passing away.
> ...


Is Stanley's Dad still alive?


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

hell ya his old ass is still kicking. still the same. i stop in and see him when i can... there is only one stan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

Better late than never. Thought about you guys while driving by cook-out down main in high point today doing some work.

RIP :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

DAMN IT HAS BEEN THAT LONG ALREADY. SHIT I STILL REMEBER THE SHOW THAT HE WAS LEAVING FROM. WAS ACTUALLY MY FIRST SHOW IN FLORIDA. CRAZY HOW FAR THINGS HAVE GONE SINCE THEN


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

R.I.P.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

making my annual post on LIL, not into lows much anymore.

Hard to believe its been 10 years since losing two good friends. I'm saddened but also laugh everytime I pass the cookout in highpoint or look through old pics from the club days. My life has changed dramatically in the past 10 years, its too bad we didn't get to see wayne and leslie's lives change for the better as well.

RIP friends. you have not nor will you ever be forgotten. :thumbsup: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

East Coast lowriding legend, will never be forgoten.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Never had the oportunity to meet him but it still hurts when "true" lowriders pass away.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Keeping it TTT for a true rider and his girl


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :angel:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

Hard to believe that yesterday was 10 years... still hurts to think of losing them way too soon. They are still and will always be in my memory. 

Enjoy Easter in Heaven you two... we miss you down here!!


----------

